# My 17hh 7yr old Standardbred rescue was delivered yesterday!!!!



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are two videos of her meeting my mini donkey. He thinks he is a big handsome stallion


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ahaha, how adorable! Your new mare is absolutely stunning. I love how the donkey just goes running after her like 'come here baby! you know I'm gorgeous' and she just keeps trotting away as if she's saying 'go away you little hairy cow!'

congradulations on getting her! What are you plans for her/what sort of situation was she in before you got her?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

she looks quite nice for a rescue. what are your plans for her?


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't have a ton of history on her. What I do know is that she raced her last raced in late 2008. Long story short, her previous owner mistreated her and dropped her off at my friend's place to breed her to her stallion who's 2yr old track record still hasn't been beat at CalExpo. When he went to breed with her he couldn't get it in because of her height. My friend dug a whole and put Zara's back legs in it. When her stallion went to mount her a second time he stretched out so bad that both his testicles and intestines disconnected. She said he fell to the ground and the vet was there within 15 minutes and put him down. She called Zara's owner and since he couldn't race her and she wasn't in foal he said if she didn't keep her he was going to sell her to the local kill buyers that take them down to Mexico Heather gave me a call knowing that I have been looking for an eventing prospect. I am not a super competitive person and only want to do lower level eventing for fun. I also plan to use her for trail seeing as I live in the mountains and the trails are fabulous up here. Because of her situation and me living 1 1/2 from Heather I told her to bring her to my place after she sent me a text with a photo of her. Her feet are not in the best of condition and will probably take a few trims to get back into working order. Her nose is scared from where that man abused her with a stud chain. This mare doesn't need a stud chain at all. She has fabulous ground manners except with narrow gates. Heather said when that man dropped her off at her place that when he put her in the stall he popped her hard like 10 times before letting her go in. No wonder she is scared of small gates. I think some TLC is going to go a long way with this girl I plan on starting her under the saddle training in a few weeks after she is settled in. I feel really blessed to know that I am going to be the first person on her back. I have always wanted to rescue a horse in need and finally got my chance. I LOVE the way she moves and think she is going to do well under saddle because she isn't hot at all.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Geez, I made a lot of typos from trying to type fast. Ugh and I spelled hole and whole. That annoys the crap out of me when I see other people do that lol.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Endiku said:


> ahaha, how adorable! Your new mare is absolutely stunning. I love how the donkey just goes running after her like 'come here baby! you know I'm gorgeous' and she just keeps trotting away as if she's saying 'go away you little hairy cow!'
> 
> congradulations on getting her! What are you plans for her/what sort of situation was she in before you got her?


OMG I love how you called him a hairy little cow!!!!! I'm definitely going to start calling him that now! Lol I normally call him a ham. He is the most affectionate animal on my little farm. He loves it if you pull up a chair and let him rest his head on your lap while having his ears and forehead rubbed.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I NEED that donkey!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

AlexS said:


> I NEED that donkey!


He is the coolest donk I've EVER met! He loves his girls that is for sure! Murray is excessively affectionate and absorbs lovin's like a sponge!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> He is the coolest donk I've EVER met! He loves his girls that is for sure! Murray is excessively affectionate and absorbs lovin's like a sponge!


He sounds perfect for me! When will you ship him here? :twisted:


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

The Murr Bear isn't going anywhere He is my sunshine on dreary days


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Bummer! And your new horse is nice too, I was just too distracted by the cuteness!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHAHA, OMFG, I LOVE YOUR DONKEY. I was laughing SO hard, he reminds me of my best friend's Miniature gelding, he's the only gelding in a herd of mares and he completely rules the roost - he chases newcomers, and if anyone tries to sass him, he just kicks them in the knees and they have NO idea how to react! :lol:

Your new girl is absolutely GORGOEUS, kudos to you it would have been a crying **** shame for something that big and beautiful to go to slaughter!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Murray thinks he is a stallion! Lol you should see my mustang mare when she goes to roll. She looks around for him to make sure he is on the other side of the pasture because is she roll he will be on her like white on rice! The funny part is that she is the alpha in the herd. He gives her so much crap I love it! Sometimes I will look at the window and he will be on his back legs holding onto her crest and she is trying to shake him off. It is sooooooooo funny! Thanks for the complement! That is exactly what I thought when my friend sent me the pic of her. I didn't even meet her until she got off the trailer at my house. Let me just say that I was VERY pleasantly surprised especially when I saw her move My boyfriend thinks she is ugly


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I am not a huge standardbred lover, I dislike the large heads and TB bodies. But this one is appears to have alot of potential and she's cute.
Love the mini donkey, I'm sure the new horse is thinking "now what does this annoying lil sh** want?" :lol::lol:


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I didn't really know much about Standardbred until my friend took me to the stables at the track. My heart sank to my stomach to see the condition of some of the horses and then to find out how many go to slaughter after their career. As much as I am not a big fan of their looks they need a loving home too. I was VERY VERY surprised to see how thick and large she is. She was retired from racing because she was too big which I think is awesome. I don't think she looks like the typical Standardbred personally. She makes my 15.1 blm mustang look like a pony


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Funny how you start a thread about your new horse, which we all like - and it ends up about your donkey. 

Pass him over here a while, be a nice person!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the mares response to the donk..."Ill kick you...no really...i'll do it...listen little man...don't make me do it...c'mon....Im gonna do it!!!!" But she didn't! 

She sure is a stunning beauty. You will really love a standardbred. The ones I have known have been very sweet and very willing.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Funny how you start a thread about your new horse, which we all like - and it ends up about your donkey.
> 
> Pass him over here a while, be a nice person!


LOL! I know, right!? Murray has a way of stealing the spot light. Everyone that meets him says he reminds them of that movie Shrek because he has such a big personality. I love that little donk! If you lived near me I'd let him come sleep over for a night at your place


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> I love the mares response to the donk..."Ill kick you...no really...i'll do it...listen little man...don't make me do it...c'mon....Im gonna do it!!!!" But she didn't!
> 
> She sure is a stunning beauty. You will really love a standardbred. The ones I have known have been very sweet and very willing.



That is what I've heard about Standardbreds. I think she has a lot of potential and I plan on her becoming a well rounded horse like my mustang. Lol I have a feeling after 60 days under the saddle she probably wont give me as much sass as my mustang haha.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

you're right. She really doesn't look like a standardbred. If you had asked me her breed, I probably wouldn't of known. She's very nice ^_^ 

haha, and I sure wish our donkeys were as sweet! Pedro is just big loudmouth who likes to think he's the lead stallion (and he was until Noah, our 17.2hh hunter came into the herd xD), that all of the girls love him, and that he's about 18hh and as big as a shire. James sounds a bit more like Murray in that he likes to sleep with his head in our laps, but he doesnt really seem to enjoy being petted or anything x]

what's the mare's name? Poor girls been thorugh a lot! And I kinda feel bad for that stud! o.o he was just doing his job!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Your mare is very pretty. I'm not a big sb fan, but I like her! My farrier has a sb mare that I just adore. She rides & drives and is the sweetest thing. 

You can add me to the list of foster homes for Murray, he looks like an entertaining little s*@t!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Endiku said:


> you're right. She really doesn't look like a standardbred. If you had asked me her breed, I probably wouldn't of known. She's very nice ^_^
> 
> haha, and I sure wish our donkeys were as sweet! Pedro is just big loudmouth who likes to think he's the lead stallion (and he was until Noah, our 17.2hh hunter came into the herd xD), that all of the girls love him, and that he's about 18hh and as big as a shire. James sounds a bit more like Murray in that he likes to sleep with his head in our laps, but he doesnt really seem to enjoy being petted or anything x]
> 
> what's the mare's name? Poor girls been thorugh a lot! And I kinda feel bad for that stud! o.o he was just doing his job!


Murray is my first donkey. Lol I thought all of them were as cool as him until I started getting responses to my videos on youtube about him. He is so silly, loving and affectionate. He is like a sponge for lovins! If I can find another gelding mini donk like him I would snatch him up in a heartbeat!

Her registered name is Watch Me Dream but I renamed her Zara. She looks so bold and beautiful so it seemed suiting enough Oh man, I feel bad for the stallion too! Luckily, the vet was there within 15 minutes of the attempted breeding and euthanized him quickly. So sad I felt really bad for my friend. Zara has definitely been through a lot and was mistreated by her last owner so we are starting from scratch to build trust.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Since y'all are enjoying my Murray so much here is a video of him playing with the scary tarp lol!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a big, beautiful girl! Love her!


----------

